

Mochi Media raises $10 million for Flash-based game ad and analytics platform - babul
http://venturebeat.com/2008/06/18/mochi-media-raises-10-million-for-flash-based-game-ad-and-analytics-platform/

======
babul
Congratulations to danifong and all the others from Mochi who are on HN.

